# Off Center Motor



## Metaluna Mutant (May 18, 2008)

I don't know anything about motors, and have very little experience with electronics; so I'm in a fog as to how to even begin this project. What I'm trying to create is a large prop that shakes.

I've looked at small hanging ghost that shake when a noise triggers the censor. My original idea was to buy a bunch of them, but the problem is the chip inside make it stop by themselves. I even thought of womens vibrators but the only vibrate, not shake (plus I'm a little uncomfortable buying a sex toy).

I just recently found what they call an "eccentric vibrator motor" but I don't know what would work for a decent price. I did find directions for a "Shaker Board" but there is no information on the "off center motor that was used to build the prop. Here's the link:

http://www.cowlacious.com/ShakerBoard.htm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might want to look at the many shiatsu massager prop threads here - all are about large shaking props based on a massager.

Here's a good place to start:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15610&highlight=shiatsu


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The motor that they used has the name Baldor on it and it looks like an industrial motor.

They added an off center weight to the shaft. All that means is they added a disk where it's attached off center to make it shake.


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (May 18, 2008)

Anywhere I can find a motor like that?


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

How about a bumbleball?Amazon.com: Cardinal Laboratories Crazy Pet Bumble Ball (Various Colors): Kitchen & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@416P1dkiMLL? They've been used on HauntForum to make graves shake- are you looking to do something similar? I still like your vibrator idea if all else fails!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

You can get those motors at tractor supply center. Make sure it runs on 110-120V. That motor is probably overkill and the author sort of says it. He's having trouble keeping his "Balls" in place. 

Seriously, if you're building a Vibrating prop of any kind, I'd build one better than he did. That motor probably wants to spin at 1600 rpms without that large off-center weight. If I was to build one of these things I'd be using finish grade plywood instead of OSB and good bracing, and LOTS of Liquid Nails as well as screws. You can buy "Motor Vibration isolators" to replace his rubber balls that keep vibrating off of the prop.


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (May 18, 2008)

I am not making a shaker board' I'm constructing a stand up, full size zombie. People will go up to him knowing it's a dummy, but freak out when it shakes. I plan on using a store bought step pad.


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (May 18, 2008)

The Bumble Ball looks interesting.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You could always go with a couple of the Haunted Hedge motors Vibrating Haunted Hedge

The growling might even work for your zombie.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I was looking at viberator motors used in phones an it seem to be a simple motor with an offset weight on the shaft of the motor. Maybe you could build a larger version of that and get the shaking results you are looking for.

here is link to the phone viberators so you see what they look like
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16777


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (May 18, 2008)

The "Vibrating Haunted Hedge" looks promising. The sound is perfect! I had completely forgot about adding sound. I really wanted to avoid using a sound activated device though. Is there anyway to mod it for a simple on/off switch or hold down button? I also wanted it to plug it into a wall too.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

The Haunted Hedge I got had a "try me" button, so you could use that. Splice into the wire and connect to your trigger.

It takes batteries, since it's designed to be hidden in a bush out in your yard.


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (May 18, 2008)

Is there an easy way to convert it to a plug in cord? Cheap if possible.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I found your Vibrating Hedge Amazon.com: Haunted Hedge: Kitchen & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41jPEh6Ag%[email protected]@[email protected]@41jPEh6Ag%2BLat great price.

You could use a wall wart in place of the 3 AA batteries if you can find the right voltage and amperage. Just solder the leads of the wall wart onto the battery clips.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I have that Haunted Hedge. It takes 4 AA batteries.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

This one Might be different then, It says it takes 3AA's. BUT you could still adapt a wall wart, even if it's 4 batteries.


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (May 18, 2008)

Thank you all for your help. Once I get my funds together I'll put you advice to good use.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Okay, advice from the Cheap Bastard (me!) Take with a grain of salt... See safety tips at the bottom of the post before proceeding...

How much shaking do you want? A lot? Gotcha.

Go to a local Good Will store, or any used stuff reseller, a garage sale, whathaveyou. There will almost always be some "useful" kitchen aid that was the fad for about two weeks that someone HAD TO HAVE, and then shelved for three years. Coffe grinder, mixer, hell even an old blender. They all have electric motors. And the one (and only) thing an electric motor will do is spin.

You get your vibration and shaking if this motor is off-balance. If you (carefully) disassemble your one-time appliance, you will find the motor in a housing (don't take apart too far or it will stop working!) with a shaft attached. You can attach a weight (say a nut) to the shaft with a zip tie (or something) and attach the motor to the core support of your prop and voila!

_Cavaets:_ Some motors generate a lot of heat, always test in an open area to make sure this isn't a problem. Also, make sure the weight and shaft of the motor can spin freely, or they might end up tearing your project to bits. Always be careful when using electricity, especially A/C.

*There is a reason I know all these safety things and have the scars to prove it...*  Be safe and have fun experimenting.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm sorry that I do not remember the first person to post this idea but I think it is great. The simple way to add sound is to make a recording and put it on a loop, such as a cd player. Connect the headphone jack to self powered speakers. Plug the speaker power plug and the action motor into the same trigger. The two will be automatically syced.
Wah Lah 
Tu Done


----------

